# Look at this dog crap



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

i went to the supply house today and they had this new kind of plastic sharkbite fitting for sale a the counter..... basically it is called a snap and twist and its a one shot fitting..... They claim that this fitting is what they used to plumb the tallest building in the world in Dubia Arabia..

cant wait until some of that stuff begins to fail and piss all down that building..:laughing::laughing:.


They claim its about 2 bucks a fitting so look at the great savings on material and labor.......
https://photos.app.goo.gl/8T1dgEAv2DUmXhFJ2






https://photos.app.goo.gl/8T1dgEAv2DUmXhFJ2


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I've seen them on the counter here too. It was a little while ago but I think they were show cases from a rep trying to get the supply house to stock them. I don't think they sell them.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Shoot me please 

I have no idea how these repipe companies compete with handy Home Depot hacks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Handyman junk.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like a glorified shark bite. Cannot wait to see 20 of these fittings used on a kitchen sink remodel by the home owner.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice. I'll just go and throw away all my PEX tools right now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

What will they come up with next? At least we will likely make money offthe replacement of these.


----------

